# Just wanted to introduce myself



## J.McDonald Knives

I am Jacob McDonald, son of Lil Bit. Some of yall already know me. I am an avid bowfisherman and also am a knife maker. I live in Calallen right on the Nueces River and shoot gator gar from my backyard. I also catch crabs and freshwater prawns from my backyard. Here are a few pics of what I have shot while bowfishing.


----------



## J.McDonald Knives

Here is a 58" gator gar I shot last night.


----------



## Swampmamma

Sweet! Nice To Meet Ya!


----------



## J.McDonald Knives

And here are some pics of the crabs and prawns I have caught from my backyard.


----------



## saltaholic

is that a plecostamas in that pic?


----------



## J.McDonald Knives

Yes it is. Lake Dunlap is full of them. I only shoot a few at the start of the night to get a little practice in.


----------



## State_Vet

Nice fish! Is your place below Labonte park?


----------



## J.McDonald Knives

I'm up river from Labonte. If you bowfish come on out here since you know basically how to get here. I also catch carp and buffs and catfish out here. The carp and buffs are bait for the crab trap and once I start setting juglines and trot lines I'm gonna bait them with carp and buffalo.


----------



## State_Vet

I've probably fished by your place a time or two them. My parents used to live on the river at old San Pat. I've fished the river from the dam down to Labonte park. I grew up in Corpus, graduated from Tuloso.


----------



## kim e cooper

Welcome to 2cool great job on the fish.JWCOOP


----------



## J.McDonald Knives

Thanks. I can't wait to beat my 5 foot mark.


----------

